# Adding Direc TV receiver



## Oh-Fudge (Sep 1, 2011)

I may have found my own answer. Would a multi-switch and diplexers be the solution?

I stumbled across this website which cleared it up for me, maybe this will help someone else-->

http://www.satelliteinstaller.com/satellite_multiswitch.htm


----------

